# Shrimp



## cohutta21 (May 26, 2010)

Me and buddy of mine are heading down to Crooked Creek state park in a couple of weeks to do a little trout and redfishing...  Any recommendations of a good spot to buy some live bait???  Also, I have fished this area some over the years  but would like to get some thoughts about likely spots to have a little fun...


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 27, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the bait house at the waterfront in St. Mary's is keeping bait now. 

If you get a top spot chart (I think that's what they are called) it should show you some close by spots. Brickhill is good, Plum Orchard, behind the base in King's Bay is good but don't go past the sign.

It can get rough out there but you can catch bull reds, tarpon, sea bass, jacks, cobia, and a whole lot of other stuff at the jetties. If you can catch some pogies, anchor at the end of the jetties (I would use caution and get closer to the buoy that marks the end and not just look for the rocks to disappear) fish the pogies on the bottom for the reds. I like the incoming tide in this spot.

If you are comfortable with going at night, the dock at Cabin Bluff is usually fishy under the lights. Just anchor a few feet from the dock.

I assume you are bringing a boat though. If not, all of this is useless. I'm also assuming that you are talking about Crooked River state park.

I would be happy to help you if you have any trouble. 912-230-7429

TJ


----------



## deadline34 (May 27, 2010)

*Fishing around St. Marys, GA*

The bait shop mentioned by Gahoozle is located right next to the downtown St. Marys boat ramp.  It is run by Tommy Weaver...who not only sells bait, but is also a local guide and very knowledgeable about fishing around here.  Another one, called Buccaneers Bait and Tackle, is located at 815 Osborne Street in St. Marys...sort of between the new elementary school and the road that goes down to the boat ramp on the North River.  It is managed by a young lady by the name of Madison Pittman.  Madison has live shrimp...like the downtown bait shop...but also has live mud minnows, fiddlers and sometimes, finger mullet. Phone numbers:  Downtown ramp bait shop 912-552-3690. Buccaneers Bait shop 912-882-6277.  Right now and probably a couple of weeks from now when you plan to be here, it is really difficult NOT to catch fish.  I would get out of Crooked River and into the intercoastal waterway behind Cumberland Island.  Again, like Gahozle said, Floyd Creek, which goes west from the intercoastal and up around Cabin Bluff is very good.  Also, if you go up behind Cumberland Island past the two ferry docks you will come to the dock for the Greyfield Inn.  All of the marsh edges north of there are great for trout.  As soon as you get to the state park catch the first low tide and go out and locate the oyster banks.  Go back to them on the flood tide or the first hour of ebb and you will get plenty of redfish and trout.  Have fun.


----------



## cohutta21 (May 27, 2010)

*shrimp*

I have fished with the guys from Cabin Bluff a few times and kind of know my way around but I am coming from the North Ga. Mtns and want to make sure we have some sort of plan before we get there.  Looking forward to getting on the water...  Thanks for all the help...


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (May 28, 2010)

good luck finding bait right now


----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2010)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> good luck finding bait right now



Just got back from 7 days at Jekyll. The only thing alive in the bait shops are the people and insects.
In between seasons right now. Shrimp boats are anchored a lot. Caught plenty of sharks though.


----------



## oldcsm (May 28, 2010)

*Bait*

Just got off the phone with Buccaneer bait and tackle in St Mary's. She says she has lots of live shrimp, mud minnows and fiddlers for sale. No finger mullets though.


----------

